# Trump Signs Vietnam War Veterans Day Act



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Long over-due. Happy Viet Nam Veterans Day to all who served.



> President Trump signed in to law on Tuesday an act of Congress that honors Vietnam veterans with their own day of recognition, according to a White House statement.
> 
> The Vietnam War Veterans Recognition Act of 2017 designates every March 29 as National Vietnam War Veterans Day and calls for the U.S. flag to be flown that day to honor those who served in Vietnam. The bill was co-sponsored by Sen. Pat Toomey (R-PA) and Sen. Joe Donnelly (D-IN). The bill passed the Senate last month and cleared the House last week.


President Trump Signs Vietnam War Veterans Day Act; Honor Nam Vets By Flying Flag on March 29


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I can't believe this hasn't been done before now, this should have been done long ago.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Thank you to all the men and women who served our country during the Vietnam War.


----------



## Knotacare (Sep 21, 2016)

It was a different world back then, I remember being told to not ware your uniform in airports. But if you flew standby you had to & I remember being called a baby killer & being screamed at!!!


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I guess it could be said "Better late than never, . . . "

But for all too many of my friends who served with me there, . . . it's just TOO late. 

Thank you, President Trump, . . . for at least caring enough to try, . . . the rest didn't bother.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

This actually started in 2014 as part of the 50th anniversary of the beginning of the war. 
Obama was the first one to sign the proclamation, and it is renewed each year in a continuing resolution.
As part of a ceremony at our Legion post I was given a special lapel pin and a copy of the resolution. Which I started to throw away because it had Obamas name on it.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> This actually started in 2014 as part of the 50th anniversary of the beginning of the war.
> Obama was the first one to sign the proclamation, and it is renewed each year in a continuing resolution.
> As part of a ceremony at our Legion post I was given a special lapel pin and a copy of the resolution. Which I started to throw away because it had Obamas name on it.


Different this time as every 3/29 will be recognized as Viet Nam Veteran Day, no renewing necessary.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

From the deepest depths of my being .... Thank You Vietnam Vets.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

As I have said before...The Veterans of Vietnam inspired me to serve, because I saw how service, in the face of hatred , is even more honorable. 

Thank you Vietnam Veterans...and Enjoy your Day with pride forever more.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

What I would like to see is our school teach the truth of the War. From the beginning. Those of us they will respect the day did not need a proclamation. The intent of Trump is well meaning.


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

Knotacare said:


> It was a different world back then, I remember being told to not ware your uniform in airports. But if you flew standby you had to & I remember being called a baby killer & being screamed at!!!


Mr @Knotacare. when I was 18 I worked on a farm with a couple of Vietnam Veterans. One had artificial knees as his had been shot out. Sometimes one of them would catch and he would fall flat on his face. I felt so bad for him. I grew up being just as proud of Vietnam vets as I was of WW2 vets as my dad and both his brothers served in WW2. Thank you for your service!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

President Ronald Reagan was many things to many people.
To me he is the man who got America to understand that those who served during the Vietnam Era, and especially those who served in Vietnam itself, were doing their jobs to the best of their ability. That we were not responsible for the politics of the war. I often told people in the 80's that I was not responsible for foreign policy, I was merely sent to carry it out. 
And that ultimately led to the hero's welcome that the Gulf War vets, and each succeeding set of combat vets, received and still receive.
That is a good thing.
When Iraq and Afganistan were running full steam I and others in my local Vietnam Veterans of America chapter would often meet plane loads of returning service personnel at the airport and cheer and clap for them.

There are some of my Brothers who even today still carry bitterness about the way our countrymen treated us. I put that behind me decades ago.

We Viet Vets have a saying: "We loved our country even when our country didn't love us."

Today, I wear my Vietnam Veteran ball cap almost every day. Not for some kind of recognition, but to connect with my Brothers In Arms. And it works.
Together Then, Together Again.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Somehow all the proclamations and gov't statements went over my head or behind my back.

I was a bit bitter for many years, so maybe it just didn't get my attention. 

Until Jimmy Carter comes to my door and personally apologizes, . . . I'll never have anything but contempt for him.

But as has been stated earlier: Thanks Trump, . . . 

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Knotacare said:


> It was a different world back then, I remember being told to not ware your uniform in airports. But if you flew standby you had to & I remember being called a baby killer & being screamed at!!!


Hey Knotacare, I want to apologize for some of the things you have endured during your journey. To me .... man you are a real hero. Thanks.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Lot of what went on still does . It is just not as open. Many children in public schools were and are harassed by so called teachers because they had family serving in the middle east . The agenda will always be pushed just in a different way.

LBJ and Jimmy peanut Carter both peaces of crap.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Jimmy Carter sucked(s) tell all of your friends.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

I'm confused on having such a day. Do we have similar days for all the other wars? I thought the one Veterans Day holiday was for all veterans. So now do our Korean war vets feel slighted? WWII vets? Iraq? By no means am I saying anything negative about or Vietnam vets or any other vet. I'm a cold war vet who volunteered right after the Vietnam war and know of some colleges where ROTC cadets were still told not to wear their uniforms to class (I did). I had a draft number but the US withdrew while I was still in high school. I guess maybe this is necessary because of the way the Vietnam vets were treated, which was rather unique and hateful.

Amazing how the world has changed, regarding our soldiers. In my day, just after Vietnam, there was still lots of hate & anger but now just the opposite. We have season tickets for Ole Miss football ( yes, we cheat and are dumb enough to do so in writing) and for each game, they bring service members out on the field during time outs for recognition. The entire stadium ALWAYS gives a rousing standing ovation. Don't mind saying it brings tears to my eyes. Really liked the NCIS episode this week dealing with Vietnam vets... especially the very end.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

America as a country, and as a people, is still trying to relieve itself of its collective guilt for the way it treated the Vietnam veterans.
Personally, I am way over and beyond that. Heck, I don't even get upset at Hanoi Jane Fonda anymore.
But America crapped on us and they are still trying to make themselves feel better.

To your point about WW2, we still celebrate VE Day (Victory in Europe) in May and VJ Day (Japan) in September.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

******* said:


> I'm confused on having such a day. Do we have similar days for all the other wars? I thought the one Veterans Day holiday was for all veterans. So now do our Korean war vets feel slighted? WWII vets? Iraq? By no means am I saying anything negative about or Vietnam vets or any other vet. I'm a cold war vet who volunteered right after the Vietnam war and know of some colleges where ROTC cadets were still told not to wear their uniforms to class (I did). I had a draft number but the US withdrew while I was still in high school. I guess maybe this is necessary because of the way the Vietnam vets were treated, which was rather unique and hateful.
> 
> Amazing how the world has changed, regarding our soldiers. In my day, just after Vietnam, there was still lots of hate & anger but now just the opposite. We have season tickets for Ole Miss football ( yes, we cheat and are dumb enough to do so in writing) and for each game, they bring service members out on the field during time outs for recognition. The entire stadium ALWAYS gives a rousing standing ovation. Don't mind saying it brings tears to my eyes. Really liked the NCIS episode this week dealing with Vietnam vets... especially the very end.





rice paddy daddy said:


> America as a country, and as a people, is still trying to relieve itself of its collective guilt for the way it treated the Vietnam veterans.
> Personally, I am way over and beyond that. Heck, I don't even get upset at Hanoi Jane Fonda anymore.
> But America crapped on us and they are still trying to make themselves feel better.
> 
> To your point about WW2, we still celebrate VE Day (Victory in Europe) in May and VJ Day (Japan) in September.


RPD is correct in my view, but I see a reason to have a Vietnam Vet Day.... Mainly to have a federal day to recognize and forever remember just how far the insanity of the Liberal mind can bend to become truly vile. To remember how a War, unnamed as one, and fought from a Political position vice a Strategic position, will never be winnable, even when nearly all the battles were won by our folks. To show how forcing people into service where the duration was a matter of surviving the time there, vice winning the war, is a disaster for morale and public relations. How unrestricted media access will destroy your ability to wage war.

Just as the plight of the Holocaust victims must never be forgot, the cowardly attack by Japan, 9-11-01...This too must be remembered....and the Service during that time, that went unappreciated by many, and openly opposed by many, and the struggle for a reckoning that has led to today's displays of appreciation for our brave men and women.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

******* said:


> I'm confused on having such a day. Do we have similar days for all the other wars? I thought the one Veterans Day holiday was for all veterans. So now do our Korean war vets feel slighted? WWII vets? Iraq? By no means am I saying anything negative about or Vietnam vets or any other vet. I'm a cold war vet who volunteered right after the Vietnam war and know of some colleges where ROTC cadets were still told not to wear their uniforms to class (I did). I had a draft number but the US withdrew while I was still in high school. I guess maybe this is necessary because of the way the Vietnam vets were treated, which was rather unique and hateful.
> 
> Amazing how the world has changed, regarding our soldiers. In my day, just after Vietnam, there was still lots of hate & anger but now just the opposite. We have season tickets for Ole Miss football ( yes, we cheat and are dumb enough to do so in writing) and for each game, they bring service members out on the field during time outs for recognition. The entire stadium ALWAYS gives a rousing standing ovation. Don't mind saying it brings tears to my eyes. Really liked the NCIS episode this week dealing with Vietnam vets... especially the very end.


Vietnam vets rock!

The Ole' Miss Black Bears and Land Sharks? Geez .... give me a break, just more liberal infiltration and progressive politics. My wife is an Ole' Miss grad and we attend occasional games. Oh yea ... LSU sucks tell all of your friends.

May Johnny Reb and tradition live long and well! Hotty Toddy.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Knotacare said:


> It was a different world back then, I remember being told to not ware your uniform in airports. But if you flew standby you had to & I remember being called a baby killer & being screamed at!!!


As a veteran I hold the highest esteem of the Vietnam veterans. I firmly believe society needs to kiss the ass of every Vietnam Vet and beg for forgiveness. I know I would of went to jail or prison for beating some punk. Dont care who they were or what sex they were. There are just some things you dont do to a military person. This Vietnam Veterans day act is long overdue.


----------

